# Needing guidance



## shutch00 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi!

I've recently been asked to draw a few things for co-workers. One in particular is a portrait of someone's recently deceased dog. I said yes, but am only now realizing just how advanced this type of drawing is. 

I really want this to turn out well, but I'm afraid I lack the experience to make it happen.

I need some honest feedback. I'll attach my WIP. If you have any helpful hints, please share. And I am not opposed to starting over.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I think you've got a really good start on this. What type of drawings are you most used to doing? Knowing what paper, leads or other tools you're using for this portrait would give us a better idea of how to guide you.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

great start. What I do is - try not to overwhelm yourself with the 'big picture'. So many times I'll tell myself- "this doesn't look like him/ her." then I push that to the side and focus on one shape and draw it as close as I can. Just draw one little shape. - ie its not really a dog. It's a collection of little shapes. If I didnt do that one thing I would never have made it through my first drawing.

have faith in yourself- it looks really close to the original.


----------



## shutch00 (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay, I'm using…

#2 Mechanical Pencil
2B, 4B, and 6B graphite pencils
I'm not sure what type of paper. I'll get back to you on that.

Honestly, I am more comfortable drawing cartoons. I only do things like this when someone asks. I've always wanted to learn, but have never taken the time.

Jeff, thank you for the advice. I'm wondering how long a drawing like this should usually take. Also, the fur seems so stiff and doesn't blend well at all. Should I be trying a different technique?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you have a kneaded eraser? Those are great for adding highlights and creating depth. With fur I do a lot of "negative" drawing which is more or less drawing the space between the hairs. I can't explain it very well, but this is an excellent tutorial on drawing fur that may help.  http://www.sibleyfineart.com/tutorial--draw-hair.htm


----------



## shutch00 (Oct 19, 2011)

I do have a kneaded eraser, though I have quite mastered using it effectively. I actually read through that same negative drawing tutorial yesterday. Mike Sibley is great.

I'm going to try the negative drawing technique and redo some of the fur. I'm not 100% how to apply it just yet, but anything will look better than this.

Thanks!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with what you've got so far. For only having done cartoons, you've got a good grasp on it. Experience comes with practice and to paraphrase Jeff, when drawing from a photo just concentrate on drawing what you see, not what you think it should look like. I hope you'll continue to post your progress on this.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

"Just draw one little shape"

Thank you.


----------



## shutch00 (Oct 19, 2011)

Will do, thanks to all of you!


----------



## shutch00 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Dog is done*

_Finally_ finished the dog. Probably the hardest thing I have ever done, but the recipient was very pleased.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

great job shutch!


----------

